# De Rosa Idol



## nicensleazy

Got to say folks, the De Rosa Idol is one of the worst bike I have ever come across. From a distance, there is no doubt the frame is breathtaking. However, I feel the paint work need to improve and become more durable. I also understand that they may of had problems with their integrated seat post. Giving the bike some beans going down hill, the frame appears to feel unstableand nervous at speed. I understand the De Rosa race team were using them and then changed to the King!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> Got to say folks, the De Rosa Idol is one of the worst bike I have ever come across. From a distance, there is no doubt the frame is breathtaking. However, I feel the paint work need to improve and become more durable. I also understand that they may of had problems with their integrated seat post. Giving the bike some beans going down hill, the frame appears to feel unstableand nervous at speed. I understand the De Rosa race team were using them and then changed to the King!



Woo!  What size frame did you test dude? An unstable De Rosa? I've never heard of one before, not saying your fibbing, but I am surprised. I know you've had experience of some good frames, but how fast were you going on the Idol? I've ridden an Idol, albeit briefly, in a size 66.5cm (55.5cm top tube) and it felt fine going downhill... 

Also, the Idols I have seen (about 3 of them up close) have had perfect paint finishes (no bs) Do you own an Idol and have long term experience of the paints durability?


----------



## nicensleazy

MERAKMAN said:


> Woo!  What size frame did you test dude? An unstable De Rosa? I've never heard of one before, not saying your fibbing, but I am surprised. I know you've had experience of some good frames, but how fast were you going on the Idol? I've ridden an Idol, albeit briefly, in a size 66.5cm (55.5cm top tube) and it felt fine going downhill...
> 
> Also, the Idols I have seen (about 3 of them up close) have had perfect paint finishes (no bs) Do you own an Idol and have long term experience of the paints durability?




When I first see the Idol I feel in love with it. The frame is pure eye candy, quite feminine with a lovely type of pearl white paint job. After the correct sizing I purchased one. After putting the bike through its paces, I noticed this nervous feel to the front end when giving the bike some beans going down hill. I just hated it. At first I just thought it was me, I looked at the tyre pressures and the set up again, but the bike still gave off this feeling. I didn't find the paint that durable and the integrated seat pin could of been better. At the end, I was pleased to see the back of it. My personal feeling is the problem is in the forks. After the De Rosa I bought a Paris which was a breath of fresh air and was up to the job. I recently bought a Colnago EPS which is quite simply orgasmic. I often still look at the Idol and think what might of been!


----------



## smokva

You are not the first that noticed Idol is not the stiffest frame out there. Looks like it was built for comfort on long rides and not aggressive riding.


----------



## brewster

I've had some paint durability issues with my Merak. It is brittle and chips very easily. It's to the point that it is noticable and looks bad. Some chrome colored foil decals have become cloudy. Considering the price and pedigree of the brand, this is unacceptable. I have 18 year old frames that have more durable finish.

brewster


----------



## nicensleazy

brewster said:


> I've had some paint durability issues with my Merak. It is brittle and chips very easily. It's to the point that it is noticable and looks bad. Some chrome colored foil decals have become cloudy. Considering the price and pedigree of the brand, this is unacceptable. I have 18 year old frames that have more durable finish.
> 
> brewster




Shame to hear that, is the frame still covered by warranty.......if there is a problem with the paint, I wonder if your dealer would take this matter up?


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> When I first see the Idol I feel in love with it. The frame is pure eye candy, quite feminine with a lovely type of pearl white paint job. After the correct sizing I purchased one. After putting the bike through its paces, I noticed this nervous feel to the front end when giving the bike some beans going down hill. I just hated it. At first I just thought it was me, I looked at the tyre pressures and the set up again, but the bike still gave off this feeling. I didn't find the paint that durable and the integrated seat pin could of been better. At the end, I was pleased to see the back of it. My personal feeling is the problem is in the forks. After the De Rosa I bought a Paris which was a breath of fresh air and was up to the job. I recently bought a Colnago EPS which is quite simply orgasmic. I often still look at the Idol and think what might of been!


Oh nuts! I love the look of the Idol too, its a real beaut. How much do you weight and what size was your frame? 

How close does the Paris get to the EPS (if all)? Please also describe the EPS's performance compared to the Idol. What makes the EPS give you an orgasm ?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> What makes the EPS give you an orgasm ?


Saddle with cutout perhaps? :blush2:


----------



## MERAKMAN

Nicen' Please tell me why the EPS is so good compared to the Idol. Sorry about the orgasm comment, just pulling your leg!


----------



## nicensleazy

MERAKMAN said:


> Nicen' Please tell me why the EPS is so good compared to the Idol. Sorry about the orgasm comment, just pulling your leg!



You just cannot compare both frames. It would be like putting a bottle of Chateau Latour against a bottle of cheap $2 plonk. 

If you take a close look at the EPS, you will see its built for purpose. Just look at the forks. Built for stability and speed, especially when you are giving the bike some beans! Then look at the carbon over sized tubing, its just so perfect on the road and handles like a dream. But of course, there is a big price difference between both frames. Also, look at the head set.....every thing about the EPS is built for purose. Also, with every turn of the crank the frame just projects you forward like a missile. Yes, its stiff which transferes the energy and power but its still comfortable. I'm sorry to say, but give up with the De Rosa Idol dream and have a look at the EPS. However, I do feel its a great shame about the Idol, perhpas I mught just buy a Idol frame when one comes around on flea bay, I'll mount it on the wall.....modern art!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> You just cannot compare both frames. It would be like putting a bottle of Chateau Latour against a bottle of cheap $2 plonk.
> 
> If you take a close look at the EPS, you will see its built for purpose. Just look at the forks. Built for stability and speed, especially when you are giving the bike some beans! Then look at the carbon over sized tubing, its just so perfect on the road and handles like a dream. But of course, there is a big price difference between both frames. Also, look at the head set.....every thing about the EPS is built for purose. Also, with every turn of the crank the frame just projects you forward like a missile. Yes, its stiff which transferes the energy and power but its still comfortable. I'm sorry to say, but give up with the De Rosa Idol dream and have a look at the EPS. However, I do feel its a great shame about the Idol, perhpas I mught just buy a Idol frame when one comes around on flea bay, I'll mount it on the wall.....modern art!


Hi thanks for such a quick reply! Yes I love the Idol too, but I am disappointed to read that it doesn't go downhill as confidently it should. Could I ask what size your Idol frame was that you tried/owned? Also how does your EPS compare to your Paris?


----------



## Ride-Fly

nicensleazy said:


> You just cannot compare both frames. It would be like putting a bottle of Chateau Latour against a bottle of cheap $2 plonk.
> 
> If you take a close look at the EPS, you will see its built for purpose. Just look at the forks. Built for stability and speed, especially when you are giving the bike some beans! Then look at the carbon over sized tubing, its just so perfect on the road and handles like a dream. But of course, there is a big price difference between both frames. Also, look at the head set.....every thing about the EPS is built for purose. Also, with every turn of the crank the frame just projects you forward like a missile. Yes, its stiff which transferes the energy and power but its still comfortable. I'm sorry to say, but give up with the De Rosa Idol dream and have a look at the EPS. However, I do feel its a great shame about the Idol, perhpas I mught just buy a Idol frame when one comes around on flea bay, I'll mount it on the wall.....modern art!


I thought you owned the Idol for some time (maybe a short time?). Would you think the Idol is a worthy frame for centuries, sans the paint durability issues?


----------



## nicensleazy

Ride-Fly said:


> I thought you owned the Idol for some time (maybe a short time?). Would you think the Idol is a worthy frame for centuries, sans the paint durability issues?



I had a size 56 Idol

All I can say, if you are that hooked on the Idol...go and test ride one!

Don't get me wrong.....the Paris is a superb frame and in some respects better (value for money) then the prince. However, the EPS is lighter and more urgent when putting it through its paces. However, the EPS is a lugged construction instead of a mold. The Paris is a lovely ride and I guess you can pick one up these days for a reasonable sum


----------



## flateric

I'm an owner of a DeRosa IDOL an must say that I absolutely love the bike. Sure it isn't a rocket by any means, but that supposed lack of stiffness is what makes it such a great bike to ride. I'd say it's perfect for centuries because it doesn't beat you up and when you stomp on the pedals it seems to take off in a controlled manner not in this overly twitchy feeling you get with the super stiff bikes. I'd have to say it's been a dream to descend on this bike and seems to go where ever I point it in a very relaxed manner. I've had none of that supposed noodle like handling that some people have claimed, but I have the 64cm sized frame with the 54.5cm top tube which falls roughly in the middle of the size range (not sure what is meant by the 56 size stated as I don't see it on the size specs. for this frame). I also have the clear black frame with silver and it's lacquered so I've had no problems with paint. In regards to the pros using the King3 instead, well you'd hope that the teams would be using the best possible frame from the supplier and in this case it is now the King3, however there is a small team called Carmiooro-A-Style that is riding the IDOL in a cool black frame with gold ascents.


----------



## smokva

Black and gold looks GOOD, i would love to see that scheme in standard lineup


----------



## GIOS1

I'm an owner of a De Rosa Idol (18months and about 6000 miles) and must say am very impressed with it, and agree with Flaterics comments regarding the handling. I have certainly not experienced any issues with the paint or integrated seat post and as for the handling at speed, I personally think it is solid and doesn't feel nervous at all.

I haven't riden any other carbon bikes so have nothing to compare it against, however it feels plenty stiff enough for me and after 100 miles does not leave me feeling battered. Overall I would say this is a superb frame and would definitely recommend it to someone else.


----------



## nicensleazy

GIOS1 said:


> I'm an owner of a De Rosa Idol (18months and about 6000 miles) and must say am very impressed with it, and agree with Flaterics comments regarding the handling. I have certainly not experienced any issues with the paint or integrated seat post and as for the handling at speed, I personally think it is solid and doesn't feel nervous at all.
> 
> I haven't riden any other carbon bikes so have nothing to compare it against, however it feels plenty stiff enough for me and after 100 miles does not leave me feeling battered. Overall I would say this is a superb frame and would definitely recommend it to someone else.



Good for you! My bike measured 56 from centre of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube. I'm not going to sit here and say buy or don't buy. Always best to test ride first. I can only speak of my experiences of being a former owner and for me, it wasn't that great!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi all and Flateric.

Have you seen the Idol from the Carmiooro-A-Style team being ridden in any of the pro races. Are they a brand new team or have they been around for a while? Thanks


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> Good for you! My bike measured 56 from centre of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube. I'm not going to sit here and say buy or don't buy. Always best to test ride first. I can only speak of my experiences of being a former owner and for me, it wasn't that great!


Would that be the smallest sized Idol frame? What length was the top tube please?


----------



## flateric

Yes the IDOL is indeed being raced by the Carmiooro-A-Style team and in fact was ridden to victory in the 3rd stage of this years Etoile de Bessèges and another race, but can't find it right now. I believe that the team is relatively new or was a real small team last year, but now has a few more sponsors. The logo for A-Style is quite hilarious check it out on the picture posted by smokva.


----------



## smokva

Production frames and the frames for pro riders may be totally different. If you add a few layers of carbon you end with totally different product in the end. Many sprinters and powerful guys have such "modified" frames. Actually that's how Colnago created Extreme Power, it was just stronger Extreme C at start.
Anyway, those Idols that are raced might be somewhat different to our "normal" Idols. Not saying they are, but maybe


----------



## MERAKMAN

Looks like a standard IDOL too, rather than the beefed up version Stefano Garzelli rode in the 2007 Giro to victory...

nb: thats a clever logo, the A style, took a little while to get that!


----------



## enac

It seems NiceNsleazy has a grudge against De ROSA.


----------



## nicensleazy

enac said:


> It seems NiceNsleazy has a grudge against De ROSA.



God, now I'm accused of having a grudge. Well, as long as you are pleased with yours, thats great! I thought this was a forum where by people share their views and experiences of bike & frames etc. You see, instead of chatting about it, I have actually owned one! Talk about flogging a dead horse. :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> God, now I'm accused of having a grudge. Well, as long as you are pleased with yours, thats great! I thought this was a forum where by people share their views and experiences of bike & frames etc. You see, instead of chatting about it, I have actually owned one! Talk about flogging a dead horse. :mad2: :mad2:


Don't worry about it, everyones entitled to their opinion so don't let disagreements put u off posting. I must admit though, I found the Idol v stable and couldn't detect any flex at the front end..sorry.


----------



## nicensleazy

Merakman.......as long as you are happy, thats the main thing. Over here in the UK, they have discounted Idol's quite a lot. For the price, its not a bad package, Idol frame, Chorus groupset, Fulcrum 1 racing wheels and Deda bars. 

Good luck with it!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> Merakman.......as long as you are happy, thats the main thing. Over here in the UK, they have discounted Idol's quite a lot. For the price, its not a bad package, Idol frame, Chorus groupset, Fulcrum 1 racing wheels and Deda bars.
> 
> Good luck with it!


Agreed; to Happiness, though alot of people in the UK don't seem too happy these days ! 

Don't forget the San Marino race today, 14.45pm UK time, if you have British Eurosport...


----------



## nicensleazy

Its tough times over here at the moment.........bit like the USA. The government is paying out money left right and centre.............something has to give!

Thanks good for Italian road bikes.....our little escape!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> Its tough times over here at the moment.........bit like the USA. The government is paying out money left right and centre.............something has to give!
> 
> Thanks good for Italian road bikes.....our little escape!



Agreed!


----------



## nicensleazy

Funny.....................The Idol is one of the best looking frames around. Lovely simplistic lines with a pearlescent paintwork. I called into my local dealer yesterday and they had one on the wall. It was at a very attractive prices too! What could of been!!!!!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> Funny.....................The Idol is one of the best looking frames around. Lovely simplistic lines with a pearlescent paintwork. I called into my local dealer yesterday and they had one on the wall. It was at a very attractive prices too! What could of been!!!!!



Are you having second thoughts about an Idol?  You do seem to like that bike alot, even though you didn't like some of the ride aspects. Hows you new EPS, do you still like it as much as you did when you first bought it?


----------



## nicensleazy

MERAKMAN said:


> Are you having second thoughts about an Idol?  You do seem to like that bike alot, even though you didn't like some of the ride aspects. Hows you new EPS, do you still like it as much as you did when you first bought it?



No question......I must certainly do have a soft spot for the Idol, even though things didn't work out.

The EPS takes bike riding to another level, a dream bike! I was watching the tour of Turkey today and see the new Colnago EPS performing well! Its a frame you just want to ride!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> No question......I must certainly do have a soft spot for the Idol, even though things didn't work out.
> 
> The EPS takes bike riding to another level, a dream bike! I was watching the tour of Turkey today and see the new Colnago EPS performing well! Its a frame you just want to ride!



See the CX1 too!


----------



## smokva

nicensleazy said:


> No question......I must certainly do have a soft spot for the Idol, even though things didn't work out.
> 
> The EPS takes bike riding to another level, a dream bike! I was watching the tour of Turkey today and see the new Colnago EPS performing well! Its a frame you just want to ride!


nicensleazy...your review of Idol looks much like mine of my new Neo Pro...front end flex and unstability, I guess front end on carbon frames is something ppl at De Rosa still didn't craft as they should.
Your words describe it perfectly....I have a soft spot for the Neo Pro, even though it didn't work out good.


----------



## nicensleazy

smokva said:


> nicensleazy...your review of Idol looks much like mine of my new Neo Pro...front end flex and unstability, I guess front end on carbon frames is something ppl at De Rosa still didn't craft as they should.
> Your words describe it perfectly....I have a soft spot for the Neo Pro, even though it didn't work out good.




Funny, I was in Rome last week, as I walked past a cylce dealer there was a white De Rosa Idol outside with red spoked Fulcrums. It still gave a little tingle to see it. Very pretty bike indeed. However, I'm extremely happy with my EPS.


----------



## nicensleazy

I see a lovely pale/baby blue Idol today, looked lovely!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> I see a lovely pale/baby blue Idol today, looked lovely!


Where did you see this? Would that be the 2009 Idol in Azzurro? If so, its a real beauti!


----------



## nicensleazy

MERAKMAN said:


> Where did you see this? Would that be the 2009 Idol in Azzurro? If so, its a real beauti!



Yes you are right, its a real head turner! Not seen that colour in the flesh before.


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> Yes you are right, its a real head turner! Not seen that colour in the flesh before.


Did you see it in your lbs or out on the road? Probably one of the best De Rosa colours of 2009, though I do like the Arancio (orange) colour too.


----------



## nicensleazy

MERAKMAN said:


> Did you see it in your lbs or out on the road? Probably one of the best De Rosa colours of 2009, though I do like the Arancio (orange) colour to.



Its was out on the road. Parked at my local coffee shop. The owner was sitting ouitside. Nice old boy, he was 68 years of age and has always had De Rosa cycles!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> Its was out on the road. Parked at my local coffee shop. The owner was sitting ouitside. Nice old boy, he was 68 years of age and has always had De Rosa cycles!


Cool! The equivalent of seeing a Ferrari, or rarer. I like the old cyclists, they are like an encyclopedia on cycling and bikes..


----------



## carjeda

*Andreu test Idol*

read this test from Frankie Andreu and it would be hard to find something wrong or not to like about it. If anyone would know how a bike rides....it Frankie.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/idol-08-28889


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Not buying it. . .*



nicensleazy said:


> I also understand that they may of had problems with their integrated seat post. Giving the bike some beans going down hill, the frame appears to feel unstableand nervous at speed.


You need to check your skewers or headset adjustment. Perhaps you're justifying an EPS?:thumbsup:


----------



## nicensleazy

Ha Ha........I bought an EPS a while ago. I have got to say, its the best frame I have ever owned. Whilst I still have a big soft spot for De Rosa, the EPS is just orgasmic!


----------



## Gnarly 928

I've had a squirrely DeRosa. Dual. Great climbing bike but it always felt ready to go into a death wobble at speed. Still have the bike. I tried every which way to make it handle without that nagging propensity to oscillate at the front...Different wheels, different fore and aft saddle position, even put a couple of my friends on it..they felt it, too. Had a King that was good on the descents but felt a bit 'soggy'..Kinda 'muted' feeling. Not responsive. Plenty comfortable, though and quite attractive.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Gnarly 928 said:


> I've had a squirrely DeRosa. Dual. Great climbing bike but it always felt ready to go into a death wobble at speed. Still have the bike. I tried every which way to make it handle without that nagging propensity to oscillate at the front...Different wheels, different fore and aft saddle position, even put a couple of my friends on it..they felt it, too. Had a King that was good on the descents but felt a bit 'soggy'..Kinda 'muted' feeling. Not responsive. Plenty comfortable, though and quite attractive.


Hi What size was Dual? Mines a size 52cm slope and I have to say, I've never had a wobble or a nervous moment on it, descending steep hills an all. Don't know whether yours is/was one of the larger sizes?


----------



## nicensleazy

I think its such a personal thing. Perhaps either it works for you or it doesn't. If you look at he 2010 De Rosa rande, especially the Idol its been beefed up. Complete change fro the old Idol. However, it doesn't look as sexy as the old Idol. I think the way to go is with the O/S carbon. You have strength and durability. If you look at the EPS and new Dogma, both frames are over size carbon and work really well. Also, they are extremely light.


----------



## Gnarly 928

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi What size was Dual? Mines a size 52cm slope and I have to say, I've never had a wobble or a nervous moment on it, descending steep hills an all. Don't know whether yours is/was one of the larger sizes?


58 regular geometry.

It never did do the true "Death Wobble" (yet?) but I've had guys riding near in the pack comment on how 'shaky' the front looked. I've always been a very steady consistent rider so it's not just me. I do not ride my Dual with hands off the bars, even for a few seconds..it twitches...I can and do 'ride through' this slight 'distraction' but it is worth mentioning on such an other wise fine bike.

I've only had one bike do a true 'speed wobble'-- an older SLX framed custom race bike, and that one went so 'cuckoo' that it threw the wrist watch right off my arm before I got it safely stopped.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Gnarly 928 said:


> 58 regular geometry.
> 
> It never did do the true "Death Wobble" (yet?) but I've had guys riding near in the pack comment on how 'shaky' the front looked. I've always been a very steady consistent rider so it's not just me. I do not ride my Dual with hands off the bars, even for a few seconds..it twitches...I can and do 'ride through' this slight 'distraction' but it is worth mentioning on such an other wise fine bike.
> 
> I've only had one bike do a true 'speed wobble'-- an older SLX framed custom race bike, and that one went so 'cuckoo' that it threw the wrist watch right off my arm before I got it safely stopped.


Sorry but can't see how another rider can tell how your bike feels. Thankfully mine feels solid, so no issues there. 

My squiffy bike was a shop's own brand frame in the UK. Apparently 'Italian' made. Never have I been so scared as I plummeted downhill, bike trying to throw me off on every bump it encountered. Piece of poo and I changed it for a (guess what) De Rosa Merak!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> I think its such a personal thing. Perhaps either it works for you or it doesn't. If you look at he 2010 De Rosa rande, especially the Idol its been beefed up. Complete change fro the old Idol. However, it doesn't look as sexy as the old Idol. I think the way to go is with the O/S carbon. You have strength and durability. If you look at the EPS and new Dogma, both frames are over size carbon and work really well. Also, they are extremely light.


Carbons going the way of aluminium has, with massive oversized tubes (have you seen the latest Ridley range, built like mountains!?). De Rosa is going the same way, with extra sex appeal over the others! Its the markets trend for super stiff, oversize frames, so De Rosa has to follow suit, or be left behind.
The older model Idol is almost old skool now, with its relatively slim tubing, but I know which one I'd take to bed (slim one)! Did I really say that!?


----------



## Gnarly 928

MERAKMAN said:


> Sorry but can't see how another rider can tell how your bike feels. Thankfully mine feels solid, so no issues there.
> 
> Nah, other riders can't feel the twitchyness, but they can actually see it. I ignore it now except when I get over about 40mph, an 'awareness' creeps in to my little pea brain...'Hey, what if this little wiggle gets worse right now?'...never has..so far. but still...


----------



## MERAKMAN

Be interesting to see what happens when you go well over 40mph, but don't want you to hurt yourself in the process! Lovely bike though the Dual. Dual kinda sounds like jewel and thats what the frame looks like, a jewel! Which colour is yours, I forget if you've mentioned it before?


----------



## Karbon Kev

Rode on in 08 and really nothing special. The ride was VERY dampened, far too much so for my liking and the finish, as already stated, not very good. It's all in the ride for me and this was not a good experience.

Nobody has a grudge against De Rosa but when something is hyped so much and can't live up to that, you can't blame people to have opinions .....


----------



## whc

The frame wobble issue is interesting. I've had a severe death wobble- nearly threw me off the bike at 45 MPH on my 58 cm Merak. I thought maybe the frame was too small and the high seat post position might be contributing to the problem. I sold it & got a 61 cm Dual. It also has a tendency to wobble- but not quite as bad. I researched everything I could find on the wobble issue but no definitive answer. Keeping a light grip on the bars and clamping the frame between my knees (which I couldn't do on the 58) helps but it is still a scary feeling when you know the conditions are right for it to occur. The worst is a steep downhill with crosswind and speed >40- which happens pretty often here in the mountains of Utah. I kept the Dual and also bought a NeoPrimato to see if steel helps. It is the best of the 3 bikes so far in the wobble problem. It could be the the bigger size frames are more prone to frame wobble. Any other experiences??


----------



## nicensleazy

Well, funny you should say that. There was a De Rosa Idol for sale on Ebay recently. It was a complete bike. Anyhow, I contacted the seller as I was interested. I thought the wooble issue was due to a one off frame. Anyhow, I telephoned the seller and told him about my previous experience. He too confirmed that the frame had a wobble at speed! I though it was very honest of the seller to state such a thing!


----------



## smokva

My NeoPro will wobble if I ride it without the hands on the bars, but didn't experience death wobble as described above. I don't know why but it seems few De Rosa models have problem with soft front end.


----------



## MERAKMAN

whc said:


> The frame wobble issue is interesting. I've had a severe death wobble- nearly threw me off the bike at 45 MPH on my 58 cm Merak. I thought maybe the frame was too small and the high seat post position might be contributing to the problem. I sold it & got a 61 cm Dual. It also has a tendency to wobble- but not quite as bad. I researched everything I could find on the wobble issue but no definitive answer. Keeping a light grip on the bars and clamping the frame between my knees (which I couldn't do on the 58) helps but it is still a scary feeling when you know the conditions are right for it to occur. The worst is a steep downhill with crosswind and speed >40- which happens pretty often here in the mountains of Utah. I kept the Dual and also bought a NeoPrimato to see if steel helps. It is the best of the 3 bikes so far in the wobble problem. It could be the the bigger size frames are more prone to frame wobble. Any other experiences??


Hi Could I ask which Merak you own? Is it the Hydro formed version, made from 2004, or the previous non hydro version, with the thinner tubes? 
Surprised you have wobble on either frame. I ride a 56cm top tube slope and have thankfully never had a nervous moment on a De Rosa.


----------



## whc

*Frame wobble*

I think my Merak was a 2001 model- beautiful green/gold/black combo paint. I sold it after the frame wobble problem and bought the larger Dual. I still don't know if the frame wobble, or more accurately oscillation, was caused by the size, the bike itself, or what. I'm 6' and 170 with long legs and arms for my height. I thought that maybe the long seatpost extension might have caused it. Unless you have experienced frame oscillation it is hard to believe. The first time I got it I was descending a steep, narrow twisting canyon road with a long dropoff on one side. My two sons were following in a car and thought that I was crazy jumping the back wheel off the ground over and back 1-2 feet at a time while going 40+ MPH. After I got it under control and stopped I assured them that it wasn't voluntary! One very interesting thing about the oscillation is that it might not start until 40+ MPH but keeps going down to about 25 as you are trying to brake and get control. It a truly weird experience. Unfortunately I got it again on the Dual. I was racing the masters 55+ at the Sea Otter Classic and was in about 3rd place going over the crest and down the long steep downhill. There was an uphill wind and the wobble hit hard. By the bottom of the hill I was back in about 75th place and really shaken by the severe wobble. I'm beginning to think that smaller frame sizes are less prone to it. Anyone with a small frame have the problem?


----------



## California L33

whc said:


> I think my Merak was a 2001 model- beautiful green/gold/black combo paint. I sold it after the frame wobble problem and bought the larger Dual. I still don't know if the frame wobble, or more accurately oscillation, was caused by the size, the bike itself, or what. I'm 6' and 170 with long legs and arms for my height. I thought that maybe the long seatpost extension might have caused it. Unless you have experienced frame oscillation it is hard to believe. The first time I got it I was descending a steep, narrow twisting canyon road with a long dropoff on one side. My two sons were following in a car and thought that I was crazy jumping the back wheel off the ground over and back 1-2 feet at a time while going 40+ MPH. After I got it under control and stopped I assured them that it wasn't voluntary! One very interesting thing about the oscillation is that it might not start until 40+ MPH but keeps going down to about 25 as you are trying to brake and get control. It a truly weird experience. Unfortunately I got it again on the Dual. I was racing the masters 55+ at the Sea Otter Classic and was in about 3rd place going over the crest and down the long steep downhill. There was an uphill wind and the wobble hit hard. By the bottom of the hill I was back in about 75th place and really shaken by the severe wobble. I'm beginning to think that smaller frame sizes are less prone to it. Anyone with a small frame have the problem?


There's one theory that frame wobble is caused almost exclusively by mis-aligned forks, with as little as a 1mm variance in fork leg alignment enough to cause high speed wobble. There are some thread here on RBR about it. Time was, when all forks were steel, you could get the fork aligned- can't be done with CF.


----------



## lesizz

I'm coming to this conversation a little late, like about a year. But I got stuff to add.
I have an Idol, the original version, not the 2010, which is a newly designed frame.
And to clarify, I do not have the complete Idol bike sold by DeRosa. I have a frame and put together a bike with the help of Valention at Wrench Science.
I have none of the unfortunate high-speed problem niceandsleazy had. Maybe its because I'm using a DT Swiss "Mon Chasseral" wheelset instead of the Campys used on DeRosa's bike. Wheelset is so important to the performance, and the Chasserals mate so nicely with the Idol.


----------



## nicensleazy

I was using a pair Fulcrum 1 wheels, which are very good wheels in their own right.


----------



## sotiris

i also have an idol from september 09 and iam surprised from this bike.very stiff but very comfortable also.at high speeds over 50 km/h it is very strong and nothing from what i 've read before.mine has no spacers and wheels a pair of zipp 303 09.i "ve been since i bought it on many races here in greece and i like it a lot.its my race bike and i wouldnt change it for nothing.


----------



## seavast

*I Love My De Rosa Idol*



nicensleazy said:


> Got to say folks, the De Rosa Idol is one of the worst bike I have ever come across. From a distance, there is no doubt the frame is breathtaking. However, I feel the paint work need to improve and become more durable. I also understand that they may of had problems with their integrated seat post. Giving the bike some beans going down hill, the frame appears to feel unstableand nervous at speed. I understand the De Rosa race team were using them and then changed to the King!


March 3 2011,
Wow I just got my new De Rosa Idol Put together. Man is she sweet. Hands down the most beautiful bike i have ever owned. I am actually falling in love with it. Ive moved it into the living room from the garage. 10 K Well spent. It weighs in at just under 15 Lbs. Nice!!! The paint and finish ...well thats the strong point with this bike. Excellent Finish, seems very strong. I have the frame with white with red and natural carbon highlights. Top Notch all the way, the best looking thing in my living room. ( and the most valuable as well)

I am 5'10 155lbs, I had a Professional Fitting done on this bike, and have found that that makes all the difference. No more soreness, i feel as if i am perfectly seated on top of this bike, it all just feels right. in the fitting even very minor adjustments made a big difference.
As far as handleing , well im confident that it can take anything i throw at it. its solid and stiff. Usually if someone does not like a bike then its usually just not the right fit for them. For me this bike is a dream come true. I cant tell you how much i Love riding this bike...!!!
I LOVE MY DE ROSA.....


----------



## Bertrand

Start a new thread and post some pics.


----------



## redmasi

Bertrand said:


> Start a new thread and post some pics.


+1 Love to see it! :thumbsup: 

Recently got mine built up as well. I have to say I have none of nicensleazy's issues. Now, understand the bike's still fairly new to me, but my group couldn't care less and they're showing no mercy... In fact, the &%$#@'s are attacking at every opportunity. I'm all-out blasting through turns on descents... Smoooooth and stable, totally predictable, no hint of wobble. And when cruising w/ no hands, I'm on top of the world. :thumbsup:

*UPDATE:* Lots of miles on her now... Never a hint of wobble. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928

Came in late in this thread. Didn't go through every post so forgive me...but here goes.

Idol I have not owned but I have had a King and a Dual. The King was clearcoat and carbon...durable. The Dual was.....soft paint. Easy to scratch or chip. The King was stable at speed. The Dual....it felt like the OP describes....an incipient twitch waiting to happen at the front, it felt like. Not good on descents..The King went good downhill, just a bit stodgy on the climbs.

I love the look of the Idol...but given the rap and the price, I am gonna give that one a pass. I went for a Colnago CX-1 and that one out does any bike I have owned so far.

Don Hanson


----------



## seavast

*My De Rosa Love continues...*

Here are some pics of my De Rosa Idol. This bike is really great! Been riding daily and hitting the hills. Handles great. Such a nice bike, its inspiring me to get out more and ride.


----------



## MERAKMAN

whc said:


> I think my Merak was a 2001 model- beautiful green/gold/black combo paint. I sold it after the frame wobble problem and bought the larger Dual. I still don't know if the frame wobble, or more accurately oscillation, was caused by the size, the bike itself, or what. I'm 6' and 170 with long legs and arms for my height. I thought that maybe the long seatpost extension might have caused it. Unless you have experienced frame oscillation it is hard to believe. The first time I got it I was descending a steep, narrow twisting canyon road with a long dropoff on one side. My two sons were following in a car and thought that I was crazy jumping the back wheel off the ground over and back 1-2 feet at a time while going 40+ MPH. After I got it under control and stopped I assured them that it wasn't voluntary! One very interesting thing about the oscillation is that it might not start until 40+ MPH but keeps going down to about 25 as you are trying to brake and get control. It a truly weird experience. Unfortunately I got it again on the Dual. I was racing the masters 55+ at the Sea Otter Classic and was in about 3rd place going over the crest and down the long steep downhill. There was an uphill wind and the wobble hit hard. By the bottom of the hill I was back in about 75th place and really shaken by the severe wobble. I'm beginning to think that smaller frame sizes are less prone to it. Anyone with a small frame have the problem?



Hi ..again

Just re-reading this thread and noticed you stated that your Merak was in a green, gold and black colour. Not wishing to pee on your party, but De Rosa didn't a Merak in this colour in 2001 and onwards...

Also the design of the paint scheme was it more like this, with more of the bike colour going into the front eg:

http://isis.nmsu.edu/~jlakey/pics/merak1.jpg

Or this, with more of the same colour at the front? eg:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4853866983/page2/

If so, the Merak was made of a completely different alloy in 1999/2000, SC6.110 verus V107 alloy from 2001 onwards...

This is maybe why I have never felt a wobble on my Merak, as they are two completely different bikes, in all but name. Also my frame was a 52cm slope, a medium sized frame, so maybe sizing is a factor too...


----------



## lesizz

*Weird thread*

Just came on this thread after having ridden an Idol for 3 years. I do the Santa Monica Mountains. Killer descents like the terrifying Deer Creek, where it's not only the steepness and curves, but the rough condition of the road. Not to mention the Yerba Buena descent, where the road is so rough that it makes the handlebars feel like a jackhammer. 

Through all this the Idol handles beautifully. If ever there is any wobble, it's me, not the bike. It's quite stable on the considerable descents of the Santa Monica's. 

I do a lot of centuries, both organized and on my own, so I appreciate the "soft" feel of the bike.

Disclaimer here is that I don't have the factory-outfitted Idol. I took the frame and put on DT Swiss RR-1400 wheels, Eda handlebars, Dura-Ace drive train. 

Also, this is the original Idol frame. They came out with a second model, maybe in 2010.

Maybe you wobblers had out-of-true wheels. You were not riding the same bike I am, that's just not possible, from what I hear from you

Weird thread.


----------



## MERAKMAN

I agree, total weirdness! Never had a wobble on any DE Rosa I've owned. Solid, like a fatty man in high winds, like a rock!! 

Thats not to say people haven't experienced wobbles, just surprised to hear it.


----------



## g00se

Hi,

Sorry to resurrect an old thread again. But it's a good place to get hold of a few idol owners. I've got the opportunity to get a NOS 2009 frame but without the fork and seat post. I can get an alternative fork but the price of a new stubby seat post is silly.

I was wondering if you thought it would be easy to convert a 'standard' post to fit and also I was wondering what it;s made from and how the Idol post actually secures itself to the frame (I can see the bolt hole but I've no idea how it clamps)?

Thanks


----------



## MERAKMAN

g00se said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to resurrect an old thread again. But it's a good place to get hold of a few idol owners. I've got the opportunity to get a NOS 2009 frame but without the fork and seat post. I can get an alternative fork but the price of a new stubby seat post is silly.
> 
> I was wondering if you thought it would be easy to convert a 'standard' post to fit and also I was wondering what it;s made from and how the Idol post actually secures itself to the frame (I can see the bolt hole but I've no idea how it clamps)?
> 
> Thanks


Hi I would try and get another fork from your country's De Rosa supplier, as just any fork may not be suitable for the Idol frame.

Also you should be able to get the mini seat post from them, to fit the frame too. I would be very careful about putting a DIY post in.

They can also advise you on your local De Rosa retailer, to fit these items correctly.

Good luck!


----------

